

Sorry, Google does not serve more than 1000 results for any query. - ff0066mote
http://www.google.com/search?q=seach+terms&start=995

======
ff0066mote
I just found this striking. It makes the sentence on the previous page sound
rather grandiose.

"Results 916 - 922 of about 642,000,000 for search terms. (1.46 seconds)"

~~~
ebneter
AFAIK, that's just an estimate anyway. (It's based on "we found this many hits
in this lump of the web that we searched, and that lump is this much of the
web, so we estimate that there are that many actual hits in the whole web.")

------
byoung2
95% of people never click past page 2 anyway.

~~~
ff0066mote
Oh, I'm not implying that they should provide any more results than they
already do. I just thought it was mildly interesting.

Google's brand has the aura of an unlimited wealth of information. People
don't even see it as a means by which they search anymore. When they say, "I
found it on Google!" the website they actually found 'it' on is completely
irrelevant.

However this note I found at the end of the list of search results destroys
this aura. It makes you think, "Oh yeah, Google is just a website with a
finite capacity to serve information."

